# be quiet! Power Zone 1000W Lüfterproblem



## VirusAccess (25. Februar 2018)

Nach einigen Monaten rattert der Lüfter enorm.

Ich habe alle anderen lüfter abgeschalten um sicher zu gehen das es (wiedereinmal) am Netzteil liegt.

Zippyshare.com - Nt (online-audio-converter.com).mp3

Ich habe den Lüfter vor dem einschalten angehalten, nichts zu hören alles schön ruhig, sobald der lüfter anfängt zu drehen rasselt es enorm.

Ich habe 7 andere be quiet (pure wings 2) lüfter installiert und bei keinem ist dieses problem.

Nur beim Netzteil!
Passt hier was mit dem Lüfterlager nicht?!

Bei einem Wakü system wo wirklich nichts zu hören ist stört dieses rasseln enorm.
Anfangs war es halt definitiv nicht!


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2018)

Ruf einfach mal bei BeQuiet an. Du scheinst ein Defekt zu haben. Das Netzteil sollte problemlos gegen ein neues ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## be quiet! Support (1. März 2018)

Hallo VirusAccess,

können wir natürlich unter der Garantie klären.
Schick mir gerne eine Mail mit deiner Anschrift + Seriennummer des Gerätes.
Hier würde ich dir mit dem weiteren Werdegang antworten.

VG

Marco


----------



## VirusAccess (1. März 2018)

Leider muss das Netzteil eingeschickt werden somit hätte ich 2 wochen lang keinen PC, ergo arbeiten von zuhause nicht möglich.
Expressaustausch gibts nur in Deutschland und Frankreich.
Diese Ländernachteile finde ich etwas unverschämt.

Werd ich mich wohl um ein anderes Netzteil umschauen müssen und dieses landet dann in der bucht.


----------



## Philipus II (14. März 2018)

Hm, das ist faktisch normal.


----------

